# Holy! This is messed (do not enter if you are squeemish)



## J'sRacing (Apr 25, 2012)

Cymothoa exigua - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

our poor fishy friends get diseases like this O.O

I'd rather have any other sickness than this :X


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

ooohhh...nasty. They can bite us too.


----------



## Claudiohv (Jul 2, 2012)

That is really messed up... it c an live in the mouth forever


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

saltwater copepods have found some nasty - if creative- ways to make a living.


----------



## J'sRacing (Apr 25, 2012)

yea, but apparently the fish can control the parasite like it's own tongue :/


----------



## sarcastickitten (May 26, 2012)

it replaces the tongue.... and attaches to the actual tongue muscle.... that's just nasty... I didn't read if there is a way to get rid of them, but I would assume that would kill the fish as it no longer has a tongue....


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Apparently its one of the only parasites known that replaces an organ with no ill affects to the host.

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## J'sRacing (Apr 25, 2012)

^i wouldn't say no known ill effects. The parasite: atrophies the tongue, probably hurts. Secondly the parasite takes up some nutrients.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes, I meant after it replaces the tongue. It's thought to feed off of the fishs saliva...

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Could be worse...the fungus that "mind controls" the ant is also rather creepy...


----------



## J'sRacing (Apr 25, 2012)

Mother nature you SCARY. #watchbbcPlanetEarth interesting stuff.


----------

